# Somthing i taught diamond



## morganshow11

Titile says it all. aha ignore the thing that says true horsemanship elise did thataha


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

haha. That's pretty cool! Will your horse listen if you just squeeze instead of kicking though?

I wish I could teach my horse to do that.


----------



## eventerdrew

awww Diamond is so cute! I love hopping on my horse bareback with no halter and leadrope... of course I haven't done it in a while because I don't have an enclosed arena where I live and I'm scared to do it otherwise! lol

Was that Rowdy looking at the camera?


----------



## lovemyponies

okay I am going play mom here, where is your helmet, and are you barefoot? sort of looked like it on the vid.... just saying please be careful


----------



## mls

lovemyponies said:


> okay I am going play mom here, where is your helmet, and are you barefoot? sort of looked like it on the vid.... just saying please be careful


I also noticed the horse being ridden was pinning it's ears. If a horse is THAT unhappy, it leads to bad behavior.


----------



## eventerdrew

oh, man. I didn't even notice the helmet thing the first time...

Yes, I agree with lovemyponies. A helmet... Every time. I've seen way too many people get hurt that way... even on the flat!


----------



## farmpony84

Morgan... I watched that video and you had me sighing. I feel like you keep setting yourself up for lectures! In this video you had no helmet on, you really need to wear a helmet. I'm an adult and I wear a helmet. And why don't you have any shoes on! UGH!

It's a cute video and it's neat that you are doing stuff like that with your horse, he seems like a really sweet boy but please, safety first!


----------



## Tennessee

Dude people, chill out. She can wear a helmet if she wants to. And I go without shoes all the time bareback, you don't really need them unless you are in a saddle.


----------



## Vidaloco

You all need to read a story I read about a woman who was out in flip-flops just "hangin out" with her horses. One stomp at a fly on the horses leg and off went the womans big toe. Not a pretty thing in sandals in the summer to have a stump at the end of your foot.

Other than that kinda cute vid


----------



## appylover31803

It is (or should) be mandatory for people under the age of 18 to have a helmet on when riding at a stable (some place that is not your own)

I know if you are under 18 you need to have wear a helmet in NJ.. dont know about other states.

I think its irresponsible to have a loose horse out when another horse is being ridden. IMO that's just setting things up for disaster....

I understand you want to have a good time and all, but please take your safety into account, and the safety of those around you.


----------



## Jillyann

I definitely wouldnt have a loose horse in an arena where I was riding. That isnt safe at all!


----------



## farmpony84

Tennessee said:


> Dude people, chill out. She can wear a helmet if she wants to. And I go without shoes all the time bareback, you don't really need them unless you are in a saddle.


I strongly disagree. I was once a teen w/ a horse and little adult supervision as well. I did things that I look on and think, man I was DUMB. That movie the horse whisperer, where the girl gets hit by the semi? My horse Pistol and I raced to the edge of a field and then I expected him to stand quietly while cars went by... NOT. 

I remember looking straight at the dodge symbol on the grill of the caravan and then I screamed and he reared and we fell over backwards, he kicked the side of the van as his feet flew up. I remember yanking his reigns and saying "get up so I can see if your hurt"... he left me standing in the road while her ran back to the barn! He was fine, scrapes and bruises. But it was a humbling experience. It could have been the end of my horse, and it would have been MY fault for not using my common sense. 

I've been riding for over 20 years and I could give tons of stories, my stupidity and others. 

My point is, I come into these threads with my moderator hat on and I tell people to be fair. (I admit it, I've been there). But the thing is, READ the advice, take it or leave it but when people offer comments, they are only trying to help. And NOT just for the horse, it's for the rider too....

BE SAFE... Ok I'm done and no, I'm not wearing my moderator hat right now. I'm wearing my Mommy hat and it's a much, MUCH bigger one!


----------



## appylover31803

I did a quick search on google.. turns out Michigan does not yet have a helmet ordinance for equine activities (which I think it stupid)

But maybe these two stories will change how you think about helmets. I'm not saying everyone HAS to wear a helmet, but before you get on, think of those that you'd leave behind if something ever happened to you....

"On December 8, 1998, 15 year old Amanda Vranizan was riding her horse in Plantation when the horse bolted into a fire hydrant, throwing the teenage girl to the pavement. She was not wearing an equestrian helmet and died of massive head injuries almost immediately. About two weeks later, Amanda’s 14 year old friend, Edrick McDonald, toppled off a horse and landed on his head. He survived with only minor injuries because he was wearing a helmet."


----------



## PassionHorse

-Sigh- To be honest, this whole thing wasn't great.


----------



## lovemyponies

I recall months back getting into a discussion about flip flops because there was a video of a very horse savvy poster lunging a young horse in flipflops. Much debate followed. However let's face it, riding w/o shoes, no helmet and another fairly young horse in the arena is just asking for trouble. 

Yes they were all just calm and everything went fine, but next time who knows? I think Morganshow you are just a horse crazy nice young lady but you obviously have no adults watching out for you on the equine front and I seriously worrry about you. I also worry about your horses. I wish I was there and could help you. I mean that.

Yesterday I was a bad example and hopped on bareback a pony I know well and just rode him around for a few mins w/o my helmet did have on my riding boots). My kids at the barn gave me such a hard time and I agreed with them. You never know when something could happen. I was wrong! even a few mins was dumb.

One of my kids fell off her very slow easy going horse when she unexpectedly spooked after a great lesson and she fell forward, the horse jumped over her and nicked her arm but also her head, thank goodness she had a helmet on or the emergency room visit would have been way worse. 

There are so many stories like this and worse ones where people die or are disabled, etc.

So getting off my soapbox, just be careful!!!

Here in florida it is a law to wear helmets.


----------



## themacpack

> I think Morganshow you are just a horse crazy nice young lady but you obviously have no adults watching out for you on the equine front and I seriously worrry about you. I also worry about your horses. I wish I was there and could help you. I mean that.


I agree completely with the above.


----------



## Tennessee

I'm glad that in Tennessee the helmet law is 13 and under. I never wear a helmet. My cowboy hat is protection enough.


----------



## MIEventer

I am glad to see you riding without a bridle  I bet Diamond was much happier. Diamond has a big heart and is a very trying horse. I thought it was a nice vid and I enjoyed it.

As to the helmet, it is your body you do whatever you choose. BUT because you are on another person's property, with respect of those barn owners - you should be wearing safety gear. Reason being is if you did get hurt -then they are liable, and you don't want that now do you? 

And yes, I am in Michigan - and there due to insurance laws, the BM/BO must have all boarders, riders wearing appropriate safety riding gear. If they are not, and they get hurt on their property - the BM/BO is very liable.


----------



## wild_spot

A cowboy hat is no protection if a horse steps on your head.

The only time I consider going without a helmet is when i'm swimming my horses in the daem, and when I show at ASH shows (The accepted headwear for the ring is an Akubra) Any other time? Helmet, helmet, helmet.

I fell off my snowboard recently and knocked myself out. If you can get knocked out falling from NO height, imagine what you can do falling from a horse?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I believe safety is in the eye of the beholder, and anyone over 18 is able to make their own decisions and shouldn't have to defend them at every step.

However, I must say I'm a little surprised the boarding barn you're at allows this. I grew up "rough and tumble" but I did so on my grandpa's farm. I've never been to a boarding barn yet that allowed minors to be so reckless with safety. You'd think with the laws, they'd be more concerned about what's going on?

I agree with MIEventer. It's your choice, but just make sure you're decision to abstain from safety procedures isn't going to result in your barn being sued by your parents if things go wrong.

Cute video though, Diamond looks like an absolute doll.


----------



## MIEventer

Ok - you know, this is completely hypocritical.

1) We see people posting pictures of themselves riding western, yet no helmet......no one says pip about it. Regardless of age of rider.

2) The moment someone posts pictures of themselves riding English, and no helmet - BAM someone has to point out the fact that there is no helmet.

Rediculous.


----------



## Tennessee

MIEventer said:


> Ok - you know, this is completely hypocritical.
> 
> 1) We see people posting pictures of themselves riding western, yet no helmet......no one says pip about it. Regardless of age of rider.
> 
> 2) The moment someone posts pictures of themselves riding English, and no helmet - BAM someone has to point out the fact that there is no helmet.
> 
> Rediculous.


 
I know. People need to get off other people's backs a little and just worry about themselves instead of trying to be a mother.


----------



## themacpack

I could care less if she (or anyone) wears a helmet - that is a decision for them (or their instructor, parent, barn-owner, etc) to make. My concern is only for the fact that she demonstrates time and again a lack of true knowledge and/or common sense which causes me to worry more about the horses than for her, after all, they have no choice in what goes on.


----------



## MIEventer

I understand and agree, it is the horse who has to pay the penelties in the long run. 

She definately does need to start taking lessons 100% - for her horses sake.


----------



## farmpony84

Sorry, I'm going to agree to disagree. She's twelve, it shouldn't be an option. My opinion. I ride english and western and the only time I don't wear my helmet is in the show ring when I'm showing western, but in warm-up... I'm the fool in the english helmet on the western saddle. That is one thing about AQHA that drives me nuts, I see kids riding english, western, bareback w/ no helmets. It's not in the rulebook. I geuss because I'm a mom I just want to scream... PUT A HELMET ON.... 

Sorry Morgan, but I care about your noggin.


----------



## AztecBaby

I'm 13 and I consider myself a fairly experienced rider I never wear helmets except when I HAVE to eg. showing, PC. Well, two days ago I was jumping my green OTTB 1.10 in his paddock and he refused(my fault) and i flew over his head, over the jump and smacked onto the ground.. I landed flat on my back I had a mild concussion and i was really winded lol but i learnt my lesson. Now I will wear my helmet whenever I ride because I was really lucky i didn't smash my skull xD But before that whenever someone asked why I wasnt wearing a helmet or told me I should be I used to get extremely annoyed and it just made me not want to wear one anymore so yup that's my lil story haha.


----------



## wild_spot

I disagree with riding helmetless NO MATTER the discipline. I agree that there should be no double standard. 



> People need to get off other people's backs a little and just worry about themselves instead of trying to be a mother.


Sorry, but this is a public forum, and i'll be as much of a mother as I like.


----------



## Solon

Tennessee said:


> I'm glad that in Tennessee the helmet law is 13 and under. I never wear a helmet. My cowboy hat is protection enough.


A cowboy hat doesn't give you any protection at all. You don't really believe that do you?

I don't use a helmet but when I was kid riding - nobody did. English was the only discipline that had helmets. It wasn't until a lot later that people started using helmets for all sorts of riding.

As far as cowboy hats though, they don't give you protection from slamming your head into the ground.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I agree with MIEventer about the double standard. However, I don't think this is an issue of which discipline she's riding so much as it is her age. Younger riders, especially those without a lot of professional training, tend to have a lot more iffy balance and a LOT less experience.

I suppose that can sound sort of hypocritical, as I said, I'm from the "make your own decisions" school and I don't use a helmet. But I also have a reasoning for why, which some may not agree with, but I always don a helmet when I'm riding a problem horse, a youngster or even a strange horse. I make the judgement call based on what horse I'm about to ride.

As a minor, I do think they should wear helmets. The only reason I didn't was because I was farm raised, old school and helmets were for sissies :roll:

I don't think there's anything wrong with being concerned about morgan's safety. I'm sure most of us are guilty of breaking safety rules, but bareback and bridleless with bare feet, no helmet, 12 years old AND a loose horse in the arena seems like a LOT of rules to break at once, LOL.

But hey, our parents survived the "ride 'em hard" phase didn't they? Kind of makes me wonder if it isn't excessive at times, or if we just never heard about the amount of deaths back then?

Ok, sorry, I ramble a lot, bed time, night!


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin

It is the riders option to wear a helmet and shoes. I never wear a helmet unless I am showing in an english class and it is required. I rode bareback last week with no shoes on, true if I had planned on riding I would have had my boots on but it was spur of the moment with friends. I've rode that way too many of times but I don't like to since my horses have a lovely habit of stepping on your toes once in a while. 
Believe it or not I know maybe one person who rides with a helmet almost all the time out of all the horse people I know. I'm not on either side though. I have had concussions that might have been prevented with a helmet and wouldn't suggest for anyone else to go without but I still remain stubborn and foolish enough not to wear one.

Now, since we are getting off topic. That horse is really well trained! 

Oh and do beware when you have another horse loose with you in the arena. That is a disaster waiting to happen. I tried it once and I was so lucky no one was hurt. But as I always say live and learn.


----------



## toadflax

I hate to set myself up for a shower of rotten tomatoes, but I'm thinking of the legions of farm kids who grew up with dust between their toes and would climb on their ponies or horses with no saddle and a baling twine bridle. I'm sure there are still some out there.
I have a feeling Morgan was in more danger driving in a car that day than she was on her quiet horse in an enclosed arena on soft footing.
I agree there are obvious risks not being booted and helmeted, but assuming she was in her own barn so as to avoid messy liability concerns, I think in exchange for spontaneity and close contact some risks balance out.


----------



## iridehorses

I remember those days when I spent a summer or two on my aunt and uncle's farm.  I remember taking one of her horses bareback to a little country store to buy some bread and eggs. The eggs never made it back and the bread was in pretty poor condition but it's a time I still remember - nearly 50 years ago.

You're right. I think we forget about those times and I would never have let my kids do what I used to do but they were great memories. As parents we think of the dangers more then we did as kids.


----------



## morganshow11

ShannonSevenfold said:


> haha. That's pretty cool! Will your horse listen if you just squeeze instead of kicking though?


He is super stubborn. so a squeeze doesnt work very well.


----------



## morganshow11

eventerdrew said:


> awww Diamond is so cute! I love hopping on my horse bareback with no halter and leadrope... of course I haven't done it in a while because I don't have an enclosed arena where I live and I'm scared to do it otherwise! lol
> 
> Was that Rowdy looking at the camera?


Yes that was Rowdy, he likes being in the spot light!


----------



## morganshow11

lovemyponies said:


> okay I am going play mom here, where is your helmet, and are you barefoot? sort of looked like it on the vid.... just saying please be careful


I know, but it was not me  it was My friend


----------



## toadflax

heheh, you just didn't have the internet to broadcast your exploits to the world back then...


----------



## morganshow11

mls said:


> I also noticed the horse being ridden was pinning it's ears. If a horse is THAT unhappy, it leads to bad behavior.


He always does that, and never once has any bad behavior came out of him. He is just laid back and he think its too much work to keep his ears up lol!


----------



## morganshow11

farmpony84 said:


> Morgan... I watched that video and you had me sighing. I feel like you keep setting yourself up for lectures! In this video you had no helmet on, you really need to wear a helmet. I'm an adult and I wear a helmet. And why don't you have any shoes on! UGH!
> 
> It's a cute video and it's neat that you are doing stuff like that with your horse, he seems like a really sweet boy but please, safety first!


Wasnt me it was my friend. i tolf her to wear shoes and a helmet but she said he wouldnt do anything, but yet i know he wouldnt but if he did she would get hurt


----------



## themacpack

toadflax said:


> I hate to set myself up for a shower of rotten tomatoes, but I'm thinking of the legions of farm kids who grew up with dust between their toes and would climb on their ponies or horses with no saddle and a baling twine bridle. I'm sure there are still some out there.
> I have a feeling Morgan was in more danger driving in a car that day than she was on her quiet horse in an enclosed arena on soft footing.
> I agree there are obvious risks not being booted and helmeted, but assuming she was in her own barn so as to avoid messy liability concerns, I think in exchange for spontaneity and close contact some risks balance out.


No tomatoes here, as I said, it isn't the safety concerns that strike me with the OP, but the general ability/horsemandship. I, too, grew up doing plenty on horseback that would likely cause a few coronaries around here and spending summers barefoot, bare-headed and bareback on my horse(s). I also paid the price for some of that (a week in hospital with reconstructive surgery on my cheek with damage to my sight was the worst of it). I allow my daughter to ride without a helmet - that is our perrogative, just as it is the OP's/OP's parents' (barring barn or facility rules/liability). I save my concern for the horse rather than the rider most of the time.


----------



## morganshow11

appylover31803 said:


> It is (or should) be mandatory for people under the age of 18 to have a helmet on when riding at a stable (some place that is not your own)
> 
> I know if you are under 18 you need to have wear a helmet in NJ.. dont know about other states.
> 
> *I think its irresponsible to have a loose horse out when another horse is being ridden. IMO that's just setting things up for disaster....*
> 
> I understand you want to have a good time and all, but please take your safety into account, and the safety of those around you.


Rowdy follows me and doesnt wonder off in the arena, when she was riding i was holding rowdys halter.


----------



## morganshow11

farmpony84 said:


> Sorry, I'm going to agree to disagree. *She's twelve,* it shouldn't be an option. My opinion. I ride english and western and the only time I don't wear my helmet is in the show ring when I'm showing western, but in warm-up... I'm the fool in the english helmet on the western saddle. That is one thing about AQHA that drives me nuts, I see kids riding english, western, bareback w/ no helmets. It's not in the rulebook. I geuss because I'm a mom I just want to scream... PUT A HELMET ON....
> 
> Sorry Morgan, but I care about your noggin.


Im 13! lol


----------



## MIEventer

For some reason I thought you were 16 - and 13 is still young. You shouldn't be left alone to make that decision, where are the adults at this barn? Where are your parents?

I stand by my beliefs, you need lessons 100% - stop and think about your horse.........


----------



## morganshow11

I ALWAYS wear a helmet, even at the speed shows where you dont even have to have one on. I ALWAYS wear shoes(boots) when riding.

My BO daughter was riding her horse henrie one day on the rode without a helmet and henrie, rear up and flipped over backwards. Trudy was dead. they rushed her to the hospital and gave her that electricity thing that gets your heart back up. She was in a coma for one year. Now i always wear my helmet regardles of where im at


----------



## Jillyann

morganshow11 said:


> I ALWAYS wear a helmet, even at the speed shows where you dont even have to have one on. I ALWAYS wear shoes(boots) when riding.
> 
> My BO daughter was riding her horse henrie one day on the rode without a helmet and henrie, rear up and flipped over backwards. Trudy was dead. they rushed her to the hospital and gave her that electricity thing that gets your heart back up. She was in a coma for one year. Now i always wear my helmet regardles of where im at



In some of your pictures, you dont have one on..?


----------



## LiveToJump

I thought the BO was a 17 year old girl?


----------



## jxclass19

If you want lessons I am in Coopersville right by Grandrapids. I would give you a great deal on them. You can bring your horse or I have one you can ride. Go to my website www.classyquarters.weebly.com


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Ok Miss.Rowdy, im not lecturing you, just wear a helmet. I have had my mistakes and sometimes i ride no helmet (to be a show off) but 95% of the time i do. AS FOR THE SHOES - i think they should be on your footsies. I wore flip-flops and Zeph but his 1100 pound self on one toe. I swear he broke it. 


This has gone offtopic. She wanted to share about how she wanted to share on what she taught her mare. If she chooses not to wear shoes and a helmet and its not illegal that is her choice and if needed she will pay the conciquences. We all sometimes find out the hard way. IMO its her option, even if it is unsafe. Sorry thats how it goes and its not in our athoroty to dictate (sp?) how she chooses to do things.


----------



## mls

iridehorses said:


> You're right. I think we forget about those times and I would never have let my kids do what I used to do but they were great memories. As parents we think of the dangers more then we did as kids.


We all did things as kids that we cringe at now. But most of us were at home. Parental responsibility and a BO responsibility are now very different in the eyes of attorneys, social workers and insurance agents.

Sad - but true.


----------



## lovemyponies

MIEventer said:


> For some reason I thought you were 16 - and 13 is still young. You shouldn't be left alone to make that decision, where are the adults at this barn? Where are your parents?
> 
> I stand by my beliefs, you need lessons 100% - stop and think about your horse.........


 
Well I thought Morgan was 13 but then saw her profile that says a birthday in april 1993 and then says (16) in parentheses so then thought she was 16, so I was also confused..... maybe that is one of your horses bday morganshow??


----------



## lovemyponies

PS 
I am not trying to dictate, I did admit to playing mom, I did think from Morgan's posts she was younger than 16 but was confused by her profile.. Regardless she posts a video of a young lady on a horse with no bridle, no shoes on, no helmet and another horse loose at least part of the time. 

Its an open forum and when you post a video you are going to get comments and I don't see Morganshow being upset, glad to know she is wearing a helmet and its her friend who wasn't. 

I will continue to offer advice to young and old and they can choose to not to listen.... I still think wearing flip flops at the barn is silly too but we debated that one w/o resolution.

As for dumb things when we were kids. Sure we all did them but hopefully not every day. (we snuck onto my neighbors race horse in shorts and tennis shoes and walked around with just a halter) However I wouldn't have posted that online if I didn't want to get scolded for it. (course there was no online back then) I think if someone posts a something on here looking for comments, well the are going to get them and a variety, that is what makes it interesting. 

Morganshow please tell your friend to wear a helmet and shoes or she can't ride your horse. Make sense?

OKay again off my soap box sorry not trying to offend anyone.

As for Western riders not wearing helmets, I don't ride Western and rarely get into the Western posts so...... never been an issue for me.

I have to admit I went for several years trail riding wearing no helmet and was never hurt. I have since gotten a little wiser.


----------



## farmpony84

...so anyway... your camera man is poopie and needs practice, but the video was cute!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I don't ride with a helmet. Yes I am over 18 and so it's my decision, but I didn't ride with one all the time when I was younger either. I've been around horses plenty in flip flops and whenever we swim the horses, we are barefoot. Obviously, it's not a smart idea, but most everyone has done it at one point or the other. I think she gets the message but I wish this wouldn't turn into a helmet debate. I have posted videos and such on here before of me not wearing a helmet and never gotten yelled yet. Am I older? Yes. But a skull is a skull. Obviously her parents ideally would have her wear one, but it's not REQUIRED so it just comes down to personal beliefs. 

I am usually one to talk about MorganShows riding, but I think this has gotten way too off topic. I think Diamond looks like a nice horse and good for you for trying to work without resistance. It looked like you were "direct reining" with your neckrope. Have you tried neck reining (If Diamond knows how)? Diesel responds better like that so maybe Diamond is the same. I generally steer with my butt and legs and guide a bit by neckreining. Either way you've got a good start!


----------



## Chavez

farmpony84 said:


> ...so anyway... your camera man is poopie and needs practice, but the video was cute!


I kinda think by her last posts she was the camera man lol and the girl on the horse with no shoes and helmet was her friend...lol so confused


----------



## farmpony84

Chavez said:


> I kinda think by her last posts she was the camera man lol and the girl on the horse with no shoes and helmet was her friend...lol so confused


:shock: Then whoever had the camera needs to practice!:wink: teehee...I felt like I was on an amusement ride!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I felt like I was watching cloverfield again lol


----------



## RedRoan

> I felt like I was watching cloverfield again lol


Haha that was funny.


----------



## morganshow11

I am not Poopie!!!*crys*!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

O_O Apparently you are a pretty princess though! *points at your avatar*


----------



## morganshow11

Its not me. But it looks like me lol!


----------



## farmpony84

Poopie! poopie! poopie!


----------



## morganshow11

Why am i poopie?


----------



## farmpony84

I was singing. You don't like my song?


----------



## Tennessee

*blinks* Off topic much?


----------



## lovemyponies

Ha Ha off topic? what was the topic really? title of vid is look what I taught Diamond but actually its not the poster even riding Diamond. Its a fun little video (by a LOL poopie camera person) sorry Morganshow it almost makes you dizzy. not sure what is being taught other than riding a very nice horse brideless and bareback which I think is cool but I am not sure what he actual topic or point was so this thread went in a few different directions. I think Morganshow is very good at posting things she knows will provoke discussion. So we discuss.

Glad to hear Morganshow wears her helmet and boots but she opened up this topic .... so Just saying


----------



## morganshow11

I taught him how to neck rein, without a halter or bridle and bit


----------



## lovemyponies

Oh the video of the rope being used to guide Diamond is so short hard to see if it really works, but good for you training your horse to do something different, kind of looks like Diamond is just walking around and putting up with his rider to me


----------



## morganshow11

Thats cuz the person on him doesnt reallly know how to do it. When im on him and do that he listens wayyyy better


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

FamPony - _I_ like your song. teehee.


----------



## farmpony84

ilovemyPhillip said:


> FamPony - _I_ like your song. teehee.


I thought it was quite ingenious...


----------



## Jillyann

Spastic_Dove said:


> I felt like I was watching cloverfield again lol


ahhhhahaha!! I literally laughed! lol!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I shall sing it with you.. ahem. "Poopie poopie poopie!!"


----------



## morganshow11

What is cloverfield?


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Haha. That movie about the alien that invades New York. It's shot with a hand held camera so it is shaky and makes you nauseous watching it.


----------



## MIEventer

I love those 1st hand movies that they are coming out with now. Cloverfield, Quarenteen and others. Makes you feel like you were there.


----------



## morganshow11

I like the movie 'signs'. The aliens show pee out of their fingers


----------



## MIEventer

The movie Signs with Mel Gibson - the Aliens actually shot a sleeping spray out of their wrists to comotose their captives, who soon would be their food later on.

The movie was about the Aliens who came to earth to harvest Humans - for food.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Is that the movie were water killed the aliens? Whatever movie that was, my sister carried a glass of water with her for weeks after watching it, lol


----------



## MIEventer

Ahh ha ha ha ha - yeah. The movie was written and directed by M Shamalon *sp* - a phenominal writer. He also did "Lady is the lake" and "The Village" 

Signs was a great movie. Especially getting to watch mr sexy Pheonix.


----------



## themacpack

MIEventer said:


> Ahh ha ha ha ha - yeah. The movie was written and directed by M Shamalon *sp* - a phenominal writer. He also did "Lady is the lake" and "The Village"
> 
> Signs was a great movie. Especially getting to watch mr sexy Pheonix.


LOL, I love Juaquin Phoenix as Johnny Cash, but his role in Gladiator pretty much kills the sexy factor, too girly for me.
M. Night's writings are interesting to me - I like the twist in each. His cameos in the movies are a nice little Stephen King touch.


----------



## morganshow11

Guys a little off topic! lol


----------



## LiveToJump

MIEventer said:


> Ahh ha ha ha ha - yeah. The movie was written and directed by M Shamalon *sp* - a phenominal writer. He also did "Lady is the lake" and "The Village"


The Village was a GREAT movie. Total twist that I never saw coming.
I love his work, you can always go into his movies knowing that all your expectations from the previews are going to be completely twisted into something else at the end of the movie.

My husband hates the movies. He says they are pointless. I think much the opposite! They're just very deep movies, they make you think a lot more than most movies.


----------

